
A brief history of the Web and web development - victorlf
https://www.lopezferrando.com/a-brief-history-of-the-web/
======
NoGravitas
I gave very much the same presentation to my co-workers. One thing it's
missing is a discussion of CGI (in what is labeled the static web era), and
how it's foundational to later frameworks. I think he must have touched on the
mistake that "Server Pages" were (just before explaining server-side MVC
frameworks), but the only implementation he mentions is PHP.

